# Good video on Cubeochathedron



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone can make a tutorial on how to make a cubeochathedron. (A.K.A Diamond Cube.) Just like a walk through. The ones on youtube don't actually show you making one. They just show you what to do.
Thanks


----------



## Edward (Aug 2, 2010)

This isn't good enough?


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Sorry*



Edward said:


> This isn't good enough?



I meant like actually show creating it. Not just saying it. That way we understand what is actually happening.


----------



## Edward (Aug 2, 2010)

That's exactly what the guy in the link was doing >.>
Did you watch it?


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> That's exactly what the guy in the link was doing >.>
> Did you watch it?



yes i did watch it. I meant like actually showing using a dremel or filling in the wholes. Just a good decent quality vid. thx


----------



## maggot (Aug 3, 2010)

This post would be better to ask on twistypuzzles.com forum.. if you have not been there, I sugges you ask there. There are lots of topics on building puzzles, 3x3 mods, minx mods etc


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 3, 2010)

maggot said:


> This post would be better to ask on twistypuzzles.com forum.. if you have not been there, I sugges you ask there. There are lots of topics on building puzzles, 3x3 mods, minx mods etc



thanks


----------

